# Star Trek: Journey of the U.S.S. Jira



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

The year is 2386 And work on a new experimental ship has just finished in the dry docks above earth inside a secret lunar facility hidden inside Luna. The work being done on Luna was so secret, a fake story about a radiation leak was created and no less than 27 different lunar colonies were evacuated while work was done to develop the new starship that only a select few knew about. for 13 years work was done on the ship inside the secret facility. For years Starfleet sifted through personnel files, looking for a decent crew for it's first five year mission. If the people weren't already in starfleet, They made sure they soon were, even going as far as orchestrating events all based on assumptions made by a massive biological computer housed in mars. Everything was done that could be to ensure the success of the project, Starfleet held nothing back. They even went as far as to engineer lives and careers for this project and did everything short of creating clones to groom people for certain roles without them knowing it. 

So on Launch day, the day the NX991980 Jira class Escort was finished, All of the peaces were finally assembled and the crew was brought to the facility under false pretenses from various other ships and sites. The new crew was simply being told they were on a joint mission to shut down a old Antimatter reactor that was running the risk of becoming unstable, that it wasn't turned off before because there was simply no time left and that now it twas detected that it was becoming unstable. No one who absolutely didn't need to know had any clue what was going on. Captains of the previous ships were under the strictest of orders to send these specific people and no one else, Nothing else was said and all the captains knew, was that these people were to report to this location, nothing more. 


The Lunar colony Asgard was just a front for the facility underneath it. Nearly three miles under the surface sat one of the best guarded secrets in Starfleet. Inside sat a single large dry dock with a launch tunnel going all the way out, exiting into the largest crater on luna nearly 8 miles away. it truly was a massive complex. It is also anything but abandoned, Personnel still work around the clock on the ship, Right up until the last moments.


The Jira is Literaly the first in it's class, Utalizing some design eliments from the Dervish Patrol Escort design as well as Gryphon class, It is however Entirely it's own ship. For starters, Much of the hull was built around a single highly experimental weapon which could easily be mistaken for it's main deflector dish called a Charged Dark Matter Beam Array, or a C.D.M.B.A for short. The weapon is not a True array weapon as it does not have a exceptionally wide range of firing, Instead it's more of a fixed weapon, capable of firing only where the Jira is facing. The weapon requires three separate Dark matter engines to fire the weapon, However in a pinch it could in theory fire with only a single dark matter engine though at reduced output. It also sports one other Experimental system. Spaced out along the hull of the Jira are a series of Micro Missile fabrication tubes, Each capable of launching a series of photon missiles. The primary purpose of the System Dubbed Sparta is for point defense against incoming enemy torpedo or small craft. The rest of it's armaments are fairly standard for an Escort. It has Two heavy phaser cannon turrets, and a single phaser array in front, as well as two light cannon turrets and a cluster mine array in back. 

The Jira is officially being launched on a mission of peace and exploration, However it's Primary unspoken mission is the defense of federation citizens and it's allies. 


========================================================
I'll be taking the part of the Captain for this. however all other roles are available.
Second Officer:
Chief Tactical officer:
Chief Science officer:
Chief Engineer: 
Helmsmen:
Navigator:
Armory Officer:
Chief Medical Officer:
=========================================================


Username:
Name:
Age:
Sex:
Race: Recommend use of http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Federation_members
Also try not to pick human.
Rank:
Position:
Appearance:
Biography: If you have questions or would like suggestions, please ask.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ok i can't help myself i have to write up a character. will you be posting a character sheet for the captain or not.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hopefully the answer to that is no


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I mean for race/appearance all that as that way he doesn't need to go into that in the action and can concentrate more on the actual post.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll be putting up a modified sheet for the captain yes, one showing his name and race and appearance.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ust to chec is this after next generation


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Correct, shortly after TNG.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so i can play a klingon?
its been a wile but i think in next generation klingons joined the federation


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Sure, there is a small alliance with the Klingon empire. Also Klingons aren't exclusive to Klingon space. However if you join as a non federation race, you'd have to have the backing of at least one starfleet captain to be admitted into the academy. that's just one thing i'd like to put out there.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ok, i won't necessarily play klingon i was just thinking it would be awesome as worf is my favourite character in all start treck serieses


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Hate to be dickish about this, but I have a few things to say about this being that I've RPed Star Trek since around 2000. First of all, your NX number would set this craft, following the normal numerical scheme, well into the 26th, if not 27th century, not 2386. Even if you drop the last 0 you have there, it would still but the ship well into the 2400s.

Next thing, the classes of ships you've cited aren't even Trek canon. Both the Dervish and Gryphon classes weren't introduced in the 2380s, and even by the Star Trek Online game, weren't introduced as hull designs of any kind until after 2400.

Also, the list of positions you have is inaccurate for a vessel for the era. A standard Senior Staff billing would have the following;
First Officer
Chief Operations Officer
Chief Flight Control Officer (CONN or Helm)
Chief Security Officer (Doubling as your Tactical Officer for Bridge Duty)
Chief Science Officer (As you won't have the luxury of having Data around to do both)
Chief Engineer
Chief Medical Officer
And if you're really hard up, you can through in a Chief Counselor

Second Officer is a collateral duty taken on by one of your department heads in addition to their regular duties and generally isn't required unless both the Captain and First Officer are somehow incapacitated or off the ship. Chief Tactical Officer is a redundant position as your Security department is trained to handle both duties interchangeably. Helmsmen and Navigator are the same position, not since TOS have these two positions been separated and even then, the 'Navigator' was also your Tactical Officer. Armory Officer is a junior position within the Security department and does not need to exist at all as they would have very little in the way of duties to perform outside of handing someone a phaser now and again and being a 'red shirt' for the purpose of away teams.

Take this how you will, but having spent well over a decade devoting my creativity to this particular form of writing, I do feel compelled to point out obvious and detrimental flaws in such games.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

You are technically wrong on the dervish being non cannon. The company who owns star trek and is in charge of the cannon has already approved the dervish and subsequent designs so that argument is invalid. For the NX number, there is no clear refrence for all NX ships in trek, there is a rough ammount for what is seen in the show however there is logical reason to belive that there were many many more NX ships that either saw success or failure and thus were not likely seen by the large public. My NX number stands.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

When I, and many like myself, speak about things in the sense of canon vise non canon, I mean that it was never seen on screen during any of the series. The fact that someone made a game years later and say that a thing exists is rather pointless as there is no show to back it up.

As far as your argument about NX registries is concerned, I refute it as follows. The USS Defiant (DS9) was given NX-74205 when it was still in prototype phases of construction and implementation. When it was officially commissioned, it was given the registry NCC-75633, a difference of only 1428. The Defiant, as a class, hit production and issuance in 2375. A vessel commissioned by Starfleet in the 29th century, the USS Relativity, was given the registry of NCV-474439-G, which would be a difference of 398806 registry numbers compared to your 916347 numbers for a vessel built no more than 10 years after the Defiant-class was commissioned. Your insistence that Starfleet has no set system of registry markers is invalid as it lacks any basis in fact. Anyone who cares to look a moment can find this information on Memory Alpha and would know right away that there is a method to the numerical madness.

As for your assumption that there are many more NX registered vessels than are seen is a convoluted one. Even in the Trek Universe, the Federation (and Starfleet by association) do not possess infinite resources to construct every ship design ever conceptualized. And they certainly wouldn't have constructed nearly one million of them in the scant 200 years that the Federation had been around up to the point that your ship is supposedly constructed. Throwing numbers on a registry does not impress people, it just looks weird and wrong.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok so I just posted this while I'm at work so i understand if it's alittle undercooked. Let me know what you think DasOmen and I will touch up any holes in the page 

“The Emporershand89”

Kovack G’Tang

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Race: Klingon

Rank: Lieutenant

Position: Chief Tactical Officer

Appearance: Kovack appears much like most Klingon warriors do. His hair is thick and long, a light brown color. He sports a thick mustache that is darker than his hair, but finely combed and trimmed. Stocky and well-built, his deep ridges on his cranium, the symbol of his Klingon heritage, are lighter than most Klingons. Long arms and legs allow him to stand tall amongst most other species. He wears his DkTagh on his Sash which he wears cross his uniform in respect for his culture and his origins. 










Biography: Kovack was born on Klingon, in the rural village of Droka on the outskirts of The First City. Not much is known of Kovacks younger life only that his family was of the warrior class, and operated a small farm that was essential to the meat trade within Qo’noS. At the age of 17 Earth years he was accepted into the Klingon Academy of War in the province of Hu’tchan were he excelled over his peers in combat and tactics. He proved his mettle in battle time and time again, and became an expert on weaponry and ship to ship combat. 

He was given an early leave however to serve aboard the IKC K'mpec during the Deep Space 9 Incident. The Klingon Navy needed all the trained officers it could get, and Kovack accepted the challenge willingly, taking the position of Tactical Officer within his first 2 months of duty. During the closing days of the conflict a Jem’Hadar battleships ambushed the IKC K’mpec and 2 other Birds of Prey, destroying all three ships in the process. During the battle Kovack was forced to evacuate when the Drive Core Engine Room, which he was protecting from Jem’Hadar soldiers, detonated. Luckily Kovack and another Marine made it to the Escape Pod in time, but only 6 other members of the crew escaped. He was picked up 2 days later by a Federation Search and Rescue team. 

He spent the remained of his time aboard the Federation Medical Ship USS Hippocrates, where his injuries were treated. Unfortunately the loss of his fellow crew and captain was hard on him, even made more so by the fact he was now a disgraced warrior who had been defeated. It was at this time he was approached by a mysterious Federation Officer from the upper echelons of Star Fleet. He was offered a commission in a new program aimed at bringing more Klingons into the Federation as not only citizens, but trained members of Star Fleet. 

After resigning his position on Qo’noS, Kovack started his career in Star Fleet as the Tactical Officer on the USS Cuba, which patrolled the Romulan boarder. However in his 2nd year aboard the ship he was charged for falling asleep while on duty under shady and controversial circumstances. It was then that his Captain offered him two choices, go to the colony of Asgard or be released from service. Kovack choose the first, and now finds himself aboard a shuttle en route to the backwater colony in the hopes of redeeming himself from this recent disgrace to his honor.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Should work out. Now we just need some more people to join.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Peoples of the Star Trekky world, UNITE!!! Now is the time to live an epic adventure with your host, 

DasOmen

So create your Worfs and Kirks, your Spocks and McCoy's, and lets kick the Trekky adventure into overdrive. Join now and you'll get an autographed T-shirt from yours truely


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Been off a bit will look into it, one of these following days.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is this going to happen or did this die already?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

I would still like for this to happen. However we need more people.


----------



## Roy-o-Roma (Apr 16, 2013)

I would like to be a fighter pilot, and some sort of backup security or helmsman. I know fighters not normally in trek, but since you have this hush hush ship with dark matter generators, figured why not?. I could make up some fluff for it and make it.external docking


----------

